# No audio devise is detected !



## nbkm3jy (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi,

After I re-installing Window XP, no audio devise is found on my computer. When I go to the sound & audio property on the control panel, it shows that no audio devise is on my computer. Please advise! Thank You!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

That is normal, following a reinstallation of Windows.

You now need to load all the drivers for video, audio, motherboard chipset etc.

The default Windows ones are less than optimum, or in the case of your audio, not available.

To get the right drivers means you need the make and model of the PC and visit the makers website, or if a "built to order" non-branded PC, then the motherboard and audio, video card makes and models and download the drivers from the makers websites.


----------



## nbkm3jy (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, my PC is a "built to order" one. So I need to verify what is the right drivers are for my PC after getting the make and model of PC,right? Do u have any suggestion of web sites where I call download those drivers back? Please advise!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As I have no means of determining what make and model your motherboard, video and sound harware is from New Zealand, the answer is no....

If you use "integrated audio and sound" (all built into the motherboard) then all drivers will come from the same place (the motherboard maker's website).

Download and run this utility (Belarc):
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Hopefully it will tell you what you own, which will allow you to find the webpage and the download.

But you should have received a driver CD with the PC if you had it built?


----------



## nbkm3jy (Jun 5, 2006)

My PC is Intel (R) Pentium (R) 4 CPU 2.40 GHZ. Do u know which type of audio and video drives are fit to my PC?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

you can get everest home...it will tell you EVERYTHING about your hardware...

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## nbkm3jy (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi,

Finally I found out the model of motherboard to be Asus P4S533-MX with chipset SIS651 (Verseion V2.11) so I am going to download it from the Asus web site. I want to know if my window media player will work fine after downloading it. Do I need to change any settings for my computer after downloading? What is the procedure? Please advise! Thanks!


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

install the drivers...test WMP ..should work without any changes...what version of WMP do you have....I'm useing 10


----------



## nbkm3jy (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for replying. WMP verison should be 10 too.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

did you get the drivers installed...?


----------



## nbkm3jy (Jun 5, 2006)

Not yet and I will do it tonite. I just find out the web site for the motherboard -Asus where I can download backmy aduio driver. So I hope that it will be fine after downloading. However, I am little confused when I go to everest home website to check what type of motherboard to downloand. 

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter: Analog Devices AD 1980 @ SIS 7012 audio devise
Motherboard Manufacturer: ASUSTEK Computer Inc
Motherboard Name: Asus P4S533-MX
Motherboard Chipset: SIS 651

So the right audio driver that I should download to be Asus P4S533-MX with chipest SIS 651 from Asus,right?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

when you get to the ASUS site...go to the motherboard section...in the support or downloads section ...find your MB and get ALL the drivers for it...install all of them


----------



## nbkm3jy (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for your great help!


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

no problem


----------

